# Why go rimless with an open top?



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

More photos!!!! 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

+1!^


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

It's nice to see another Pittsburgher here. What kind of plant is that? Can we see more of that tank?


----------



## P015 (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely would like to see more photos! Looks very cool!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*topless 3.5*

one of mine


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Icefire (Sep 17, 2012)

the bloom is from a tropical lily named "midnight". there is another smaller one in the tank that has yet to bloom, named "green smoke"

the red floating one is a mosiac plant, ludwigia sedioides. it is nicely throwing off many other rosettes now.

and of course, lots of salvinia, azolla carolina, and amazon frogbit (limnobium laevigatum) there as well. they all grow like weeds, and have to remove several square feet each week to keep it under control. won't be long until i have to remove everything but the lily and mosiac, but the tank was made for them.

just need to get in gear and finally post my tank blog with the set-up and pictures. will get that done this weekend for people to see.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This REALLY makes me what a large tank!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice collection of floaters you have there! Would love to see more shots of the tank too.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

Now I am going to have to look in to going rimless. Nice tank


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been thinking of going rimless on my new 29g, too. Great pics!


----------

